# Erweitern Anlage um Roboter-Handlingseinrichtung - Sicherheitsanforderungen / Doku



## daniel80 (14 Juni 2019)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

welche Voraussetzungen müssen erfüllt sein, damit eine bestehende Anlage (3D-Drucker), die mit einem Handlings-Roboter zur Teileentnahme ausgerüstet werden soll, weiter betrieben werden kann. 

In dem Fall wird der Betreiber der bisherigen Anlage (3D-Drucker) auch durch die Erweiterung zum Hersteller (3D-Drucker + Roboter). 

Dass der Betreiber seine Hausaufgaben machen muß, und die Gefährdungsbeurteilung entsprechend der neuen Gefährdungen anpassen muß, ist soweit klar. 

Nur: Muß er (infolge seiner neuen Eigenschaft als Hersteller) dann auch den kompletten CE-Prozess durchlaufen, eine Risikobeurteilung / Validierung der Anlage durchführen, sowie ein CE-Zeichen anbringen?

Ergänzungen:
- Die neue Anlage (Drucker + Roboter) ist ausschließlich zum Eigenbedarf bestimmt.


----------



## Tommi (14 Juni 2019)

Hallo,

auch Maschinen für den Eigenbedarf müssen CE-gekennzeichnet sein.
Dieses CE-Zeichen gilt dann für die "Gesamtheit von Maschinen" bestehend
aus 3D-Drucker und Roboter. Es wird ja auch sicher ein Schutzgitter verwendet,
es sei denn, ihr habt einen MRK-Roboter. Diese Dinge müssen in einer 
Risikobeurteilung bewertet werden. Für den 3D-Drucker musst Du nichts neu
machen, es sei denn, Du hast ihn wegen der Roboterintegration wesentlich verändert.


----------



## stevenn (14 Juni 2019)

suche nach "Interpretationspapier wesentliche Veränderung" wenn du hier auf eine wesentliche Veränderung kommst, dann musst du das komplette CE-Verfahren durchlaufen


----------



## daniel80 (19 Juni 2019)

Danke für den Hinweis. 

Link: https://www.bmas.de/SharedDocs/Down...rung-maschinen.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=2

Daraus geht hervor, dass dann keine wesentliche Veränderung vorliegt, wenn mit einfachen Schutzeinrichtungen die Risiken hinreichend minimiert werden können. Im konkreten Fall würde ich einen Schutzzaun mit integrierter Schutztür vorsehen. Im besten Fall ist es im Einrichtbetrieb nicht notwendig, die Anlage zu betreten, da von außerhalb bedienbar. Sobald die Tür geöffnet wird (entweder via Verriegelung oder Zuhaltung), muß der Roboter abschalten. Ergo: Die Türüberwachung muß in der Roboter-SPS integriert sein. 

Die Frage ist, ob das dann noch als "einfache Schutzmaßnahme" bezeichnet werden kann?!


----------



## Credofire (25 Juni 2019)

> Als einfache Schutzeinrichtungen gelten auchbewegliche  trennende  Schutzeinrichtungen  und  nicht  trennende  Schutzeinrichtungen,  die nicht erheblich in die bestehende sicherheitstechnische Steuerung der Maschine eingreifen.Das bedeutet, dass durch diese Schutzeinrichtungen lediglich Signale verknüpft werden, aufdessen Verarbeitung die vorhandene Sicherheitssteuerung bereits ausgelegt ist oder dass un-abhängig von der vorhandenen Sicherheitssteuerung ausschließlich das sichere Stillsetzender gefahrbringenden Maschinenfunktion bewirkt wird



Ich würde meinen, das trifft auf deinen Schutzzaun mit "Sicherheitstür" zu, wenn du mit der Tür das sichere Stillsetzen bewirken kannst, das heist wenn Tür offen, dann Roboter steht.
Ob der Drucker an sich dadurch auch beeinflusst werden muss, muss auch dabei berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## daniel80 (25 Juni 2019)

Danke! Aber vorab noch eine Verständnisfrage: Liegt hier überhaupt eine wesentliche Veränderung des Druckers vor? Da ja der Drucker im Prinzip nicht verändert wird, sondern um den Roboter _ergänzt _wird. Ich würde da eher im Sinne von "Gesamtheit von Maschinen" argumentieren.

Oder?


----------



## Credofire (26 Juni 2019)

Wie sieht die Sache denn real aus? Du hast einen Drucker. Bisher hast du den manuell bestückt bzw. die fertigen Teile entnommen.
Nun hast du an der "Übergabeschnittstelle" einen Roboter gesetzt, der dir die Teile automatisch entnimmt?

Meine Meinung:
Es handelt sich um eine Anlage die ergänzt wird, da du den Roboter sicher extern steuerst, also nicht mit dem Drucker. Wenn du nun diesen Roboter einzäunst und mit einer Sicherheitstür versiehst, veränderst du ja am Drucker nichts. Mit der Sicherheitstür legst du den Roboter gefahrentechnsich still, oder du machst eine Zuhaltung. Also soweit so gut.

Bedenken muss man jetzt die "Übergabeschnittstelle". Wenn du vorher eine Entnahmeklappe hast und diese jetzt weglässt. Ich nehme an, der Roboter entnimmt die Teile nur wenn der Drucker steht, also keine gefahrbringende Bewegung o.ä. im Drucker ist. Wenn jetzt aber der Drucker arbeitet und der Roboter steht, könntest du ja den Raum betreten ohne, das sicherheitstechnisch erstmal was passiert.
Die Frage ist, da ja evntl. nun die Klappe fehlt, kannst du vom "Roboterraum" nun in den Drucker reinlangen wo gerade eine gefährliche Bewegung/Aktion im Gange ist. Wenn ja, dann kannst du vllt einfacher Weise dies mechanisch verhindern, oder du baust ein Lichtgitter anstelle der Klappe und mutest es, wenn der Roboter reingreift. Im letzten Falle hättest du m.M. nach eine wesentliche Änderung, da du den Sicherheitsschalter durch das Lichtgitter ersetzt. 
Du könntest aber auch die Zuhaltung so gestalten, dass du nur in den Gefahrenbereich reinkommst wenn Drucker und Roboter stehen. Das könnte dann wieder unwesentlich sein, weil 





> un-abhängig  von der vorhandenen Sicherheitssteuerung ausschließlich das sichere  Stillsetzender gefahrbringenden Maschinenfunktion bewirkt wird


. D.h. Tür auf, alles tot.


----------



## daniel80 (19 September 2019)

Ich glaube, dass schon allein die Tatsache ausreicht, Drucker + Roboter als "Gesamtheit von Maschinen" per MRL zu definieren, dass die Einzäunung idR sehr nahe am Roboter erfolgt, um keinen Platz zu vergeuden. Dann müsste der Arbeitsbereich des Roboters (via Sicherheitssoftware od. Anschlägen) begrenzt werden. Das geht über einfache Schutzmaßnahmen hinaus.

Ergo: Gesamtheit von Maschinen --> komplettes CE

Was meint ihr?

EDIT: Außerdem, da es sich bei einem Roboter immer um eine unvollständige Maschine handelt, die bestimmte Sicherheitsanforderungen an die übergeordnete Maschine / Anlage auslagert, wäre sowieso eine Risikobeurteilung (und damit eine Komplett-CE) fällig, meiner Ansicht nach.


----------



## det (19 September 2019)

Hallo Daniel,

ich würd sagen Du hast vom Roboter eine Einbauerklärung und vom Drucker ein CE. Dann baust Du das gedanklich zusammen und ermittelst den PLr für das Ganze.
Wählst danach die Schuztüren und die Elektrik und sonstiges aus. Dann hast Du eine Sichere Anlage da stehen. Mit deiner Risikoanalyse, Systema Bewertung, und den Dok's vom Roboter und Drucker kannst Du eine Gesamtkonformität ausstellen. Zum Schluss noch eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung oben drauf und die Sache ist rund. 
So würde ich es machen.

Grüße Detlef


----------

